
Show HN: Saga – Git-style version control for non-text files - narush
Hullo HN!<p>TL;DR: We’re adding branching&#x2F;merging workflows to non-code things. Eventually, we&#x27;d like branching&#x2F;merging for Excel, CAD, movie editing, etc.<p>We’re currently in a heavy use research phase trying to figure out our best entry market (if any) - but ya gotta get something out the door, so here we are.<p>Any&#x2F;all feedback on the pre-alpha product or more generally is greatly appreciated!<p>The website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sagalab.org&#x2F;<p>The CLI:  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;saga-vcs&#x2F;saga
======
onyva
I guess it offers more specific features compared with git-annex or lfs?

~~~
narush
Yeah, ideally it'd be a fully featured version control system for other sorts
of files.

Aka: git diff, status, merge all would work for these other files!

